# Apple iPad announced



## Blake Bowden (Jan 27, 2010)

http://www.engadget.com/photos/the-apple-ipad-1/#2655374

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drapetomaniac (Jan 27, 2010)

Flashback

[video=youtube;lsjU0K8QPhs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsjU0K8QPhs[/video]


----------



## drapetomaniac (Jan 27, 2010)

They're a lot cheaper than I expected.  For twice the price of a kindle or nook, I get a fully functional computer on top of that.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 27, 2010)

drapetomaniac said:


> Flashback


 
OMG that made my day!!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 27, 2010)

Check this out....

[video=youtube;OpjJTlYnBic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpjJTlYnBic[/video]


----------



## drapetomaniac (Jan 27, 2010)

My urge is to get that instead of a kindle or nook - but that glare is the primary concern I have.  I'll probably have to see one in an Apple store.  The other readers have specific technology to soften the screen for long term reading.


----------



## JTM (Jan 27, 2010)

i'm actually pretty impressed.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 28, 2010)

I wish it had a camera so that I could use iChat video conferencing. The 64 gig/3G model is over $800 though...bummer.

I'll probably pick up a lower end model. BTW here's the keynote..

http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/1001q3f8hhr/event/index.html


----------



## drapetomaniac (Jan 29, 2010)

Hitler Responds 

[video=youtube;lQnT0zp8Ya4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQnT0zp8Ya4&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 31, 2010)

Hahah!


----------



## JTM (Feb 1, 2010)

hrm, i'm definitely gonna be waiting until they 1) allow for flash, and 2) put out a second generation.


----------

